# GavinW manages 3K!



## GavinW

You took your time, but you got there in the end! I'm sure I speak for many at IE when I say we look forward to 4K, maybe with fewer intervals along the way!
;-)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Keep posting, Gavin.  Slow and steady wins the race.
I am just starting to learn Italian, so I may meet up with you in IE one of these days.
Regards, IRA


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anch'io, pian pianino ci sono arrivata  
Congratulazioni, Gavin!!!
E grazie del costante aiuto. 

Laura


----------



## GavinW

Grazie a te, Angel Laura!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulation Gavin!!*


----------



## GavinW

Thanks Paul! 
Actually, nobody seems to have noticed that I ...er... started this thread myself.... There is a tongue-in-cheek or rueful aspect to this "thread" which I wouldn't like to go neglected!
;-)


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Gavin! I don't visit the forum as often as I used to but I try to make sure I never miss any of your posts.

PS You're right. IE members seem to have stopped opening congrats threads. I think that maybe it's because there are many new members who don't even know a Congrats Section exists


----------



## GavinW

Thanks Giovannino! Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## kittykate

...ehm, sono in ultraritardo, ma volevo anch'io complimentarmi: 
*bravissimo Gavin!* ​ 
caterina

Ovviamente poi vi aspetterò tutti per il mio prossimo post-versario: a questo ritmo, tra una decina d'anni


----------



## GavinW

Dai, datti una mossa, Caterina! Il tuo traguardo sarà forse alquanto sudato, ma ancor più causa di festeggiamenti... You're a veteran! ;-)

Oh, and... er.. Thanks for the thumbs-up!!


----------



## AngelEyes

Congratulations, Gavin. I love the fact you started your own thread.



_Did you blush at your own compliments? Hey...who knows better than you just how wonderful you are..._


*AngelEyes*


----------

